# hi everyone :)



## natasha89 (Nov 5, 2010)

i'm joining this forum because i have a big passion for makeup, and i also have a project to do for my english class. we're doing a study on discourse communities (groups that share a common interest/goal, etc.) and i thought this forum would be a good choice.. can anyone let me know where i should post my list of questions for my project? i'm not sure if the welcome forum would be the best of areas... thanks


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 5, 2010)

Natasha.

  	Perhaps you could post your questions in the 'Discussions', Chatter area.

  	Enjoy the forums!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 5, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Natasha!

  	I think Soul Unique offered a good suggestion on a place to post your question for your study.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 5, 2010)

Welcome, Natasha. Hope you stick around after your project


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2010)

i'd list your questions in the chatter section of the forum


----------



## nunu (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Susanne (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 11, 2010)

welcome!!!


----------

